# Wlan Probleme mit dem Acer Aspire 1830T Linux 11.04



## Mau90 (17. Mai 2011)

Hey zusammen,

Habe gerade mein Aspire 1830T mit Ubuntu 11.04 aufgesetzt, jedoch funktioniert leider das Wlan nich :S

habe schon folgenden befehl eingegben: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
funtzt leider nich 

nur das ihrs wisst, das ist das erste mal das ich linux installiert habe ^^

mfg

EDIT: wenn ich rfkill list eingebe kommt folgendes:

0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: yes
    Hard blocked: no
1: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
2: acer-bluetooth: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: yes
    Hard blocked: no
3: hci0: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
4: acer-threeg: Wireless WAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no

EDIT2: Habs gelöst.. falls jemand das gleich problem hat einfach hier schauen:

http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/56410/wlan-problem-broadcom-bcm4312.html


----------

